# My Most Recommended Recordings of Works from the TC Project - 56 - 60



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

.

*56. Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"*
*Quartet:* Busch Quartet	
(1937)









*57. Schumann: Dichterliebe, op. 48*
*Voice:* Fischer-Dieskau
*Piano:* Demus	
(1965)









*58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition*
*Conductor:* Reiner
*Orchestra:* Chicago Symphony Orchestra 
(1957)









*59. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, op. 110*
*Quartet:* Borodin Quartet
(1967)









*60. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 76 "Erdödy"*
*Quartet:* Tátrai Quartet	
(1964)


----------

